# Qsi Titan, no sound from second speaker



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I recently bought another qsi titan and I'm installing into my downsized standard gage Annie. There's sound at speaker 1, on pins 1 and 3, but no sound at speaker 2' at pins 4 and 5. I've tried three different speakers known to be good--no sound on pins 4 and 5


Unless there is some kind of a fix, I have to assume this decoder is defective.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you set the balance to put sound to the second speaker? 

It's not on by default. 

Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I tried adjusting both the overall system balance and the individual sound balance. I tried setting speaker to to 100%, and to 50%, but no luck


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Still no sound. Tomorrow I'll call tony, and ask if I can return this as defective. This is the second defective decoder I've gotten, 4 out of 6.


----------

